# Southern Ontario Meet up???



## New Golden Mom

Great idea!! We're near Midland but would be willing to drive an to meet up with others.


----------



## dogluver04

Great idea.. I always see everyone in the states having meet ups, but never thought to get one organized up here.. 
Im from Ajax, and willing to driving within a few hours.. although I work every weekend unless I book one off so I would need at least 2 weeks notice of this get together!


----------



## sareza

What a great idea! Our puppy was just born on Friday, so if this happens sooner than later I hope you guys do it again at the end of the summer or the fall. We are in Oakville and this is our first puppy....love the idea of having her make some golden friends nearby!


----------



## mm03gn

sareza said:


> What a great idea! Our puppy was just born on Friday, so if this happens sooner than later I hope you guys do it again at the end of the summer or the fall. We are in Oakville and this is our first puppy....love the idea of having her make some golden friends nearby!


Well I've already established that my mom lives right down the street from you, so we should definitely meet up once you get your pup! I've been wracking my brain for meet up places, and I thought of Bronte Provincial Park...they have a big gated dog area that isn't so much "dog park feel" ... but I want it to be convenient for everyone so I'm open for other ideas.

So glad there is some interest!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Mad and I are in Thornhill. Not familiar with Bronte Provincial Park but we'd be more than happy to drive there or anywhere else to meet up with some golden friends.


----------



## sareza

mm03gn said:


> Well I've already established that my mom lives right down the street from you, so we should definitely meet up once you get your pup! I've been wracking my brain for meet up places, and I thought of Bronte Provincial Park...they have a big gated dog area that isn't so much "dog park feel" ... but I want it to be convenient for everyone so I'm open for other ideas.
> 
> So glad there is some interest!


Bronte Park would be a great place to do the picnic as well. It is right off the highway too which is a plus for those having to travel a bit (QEW/Burloak). Dog parks I don't know much about, so I'll leave the destination to the pros! You'll have to stop by when your at your mom's once we get her...she is due home July 3 or 4th...


----------



## mm03gn

Well rough googlemap estimate:
Ajax to Bronte park - 1hr
Thornhill to Bronte park - 45 minutes
Midland to Bronte park - 2 hours :S 

lets see if we have more interest and then we might have to find a better location if we have any that are further than 2 hours away...


----------



## mm03gn

sareza said:


> Bronte Park would be a great place to do the picnic as well. It is right off the highway too which is a plus for those having to travel a bit (QEW/Burloak). Dog parks I don't know much about, so I'll leave the destination to the pros! You'll have to stop by when your at your mom's once we get her...she is due home July 3 or 4th...


Oh I definitely will! I'd even make a special trip...I'm only 6km from my mom's house : I'd love to come meet your new pup!


----------



## esSJay

Sounds like a great idea! I'm in Brampton, kind of in the middle of everyone and I'm also willing to do a bit of a drive. Bronte PP sounds only about 20-30 mins. Most of my Saturdays are booked but if it ends up on a Sunday I could more than likely make it!


----------



## mm03gn

http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/pdf/bron-day_use.pdf

Heres a surprisingly really crappy map from the website...the leash free area I was speaking of is the one in the bottom left - but i notice there is one up by the top right that is even bigger...I'll have to go in the next little while and check it all out...I will find out if there are any parking costs on the weekends...which is something that might be unavoidable 

These "leash free zones" aren't just like they typical dog park...it's like a hiking trail that the dogs can just happen to be off leash...theres creeks and fields and lots of stuff for them to get into!


----------



## z24pride

Im in Acton, and we were going to take a road trip to the Michigan meet up(probably 4-5 hours), so im sure we are in, if the dates are good we will make it..


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Hubby and I might be interested in this. We are in Windsor, but I have family in Simcoe and get down about once a month. Depending on when, we might be able to make it.


----------



## sabby

Depending on what weekend it is held on it would be a fun outing.
Bronte is approx 45 minute drive for us.


----------



## esSJay

I'm happy to see so much interest! I guess we should start talking about dates.

Are we thinking of June, July or August, a Saturday or Sunday?

Personally my available dates are: June 21, 27, 28, July 3, 5, August 8, 9, 22. Please don't feel obligated to pick one of those dates if those don't happen to work out for anyone else. My feelings won't be hurt - I promise!


----------



## mm03gn

June for me is all filled up already - but I like the idea of doing it early July, so that we could perhaps do a second one later in the summer if all goes well! How does Sunday, July 5th sound to everyone? If another date is better - PLEASE speak up, this is very preliminary planning!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

That could work well for us... we have the MI meetup the weekend before that and I want to go homewards in the next couple of weeks after that. Not sure what time you are thinking, but if we were to come it would need to be morning or early afternoon, as we'll have to drive home to Windsor afterwards to be home for work on Monday morning.


----------



## shortcake23

I'm right outside Ottawa, but I'd be up for driving a few hours to meet up.
I'll keep looking on here for more details. For me in August or September would maybe be better, but I'm not saying no to July 5th


----------



## Lego&Jacub

wow... how long of a drive would that be?


----------



## shortcake23

Lego&Jacub said:


> wow... how long of a drive would that be?


Not sure if you were talking to me, but if you were, it's about 5 hours from Ottawa to Toronto for me. :


----------



## mm03gn

Wow! That is commitment! We'd love to have you  I think I'd have to offer for you to come to my place for dinner before you headed back home!

So does setting it for July 5th sound like a plant then to everyone?? I'm all for getting it planned early so people can schedule it in well in advance. Anyone NOT able to do July 5th??


----------



## asiacat

i would love to go to the meet up we are in brampton so anywhere is fine....my kids are competitive swimmers though and my oldest is at provincial championships that weekend of july 5. if i got someone to take him to the meet then we could meet up for sure!!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom

We're already booked on July 5th. We'll have to try and make the next meet!! Have fun guys!


----------



## z24pride

July 5th, should work for us....


----------



## goldengirls28

July 5th is great for us! Let us know the time and place!


----------



## Loboto-Me

Dang I'm jealous of you all  I'd come too if it wasn't a 3 or 4 day drive!

Lego and Jacob, you're in Windsor? I was raised in Windsor, most of my husband's family lives in A'burg and surrounding area.


----------



## esSJay

July 5th is excellent for me, and I agree with Melissa it would be great to do another in late summer/early Fall!


----------



## Gwen

We're already planning a central ontario meet up in Peterborough, Ontario that weekend! The meet will coincide with the weekend show. We haven't done anything formal yet other than "talk". I'm planning on entering both Nyg & Razz in the shows so we'd be out for a Southern Ontario meet that weekend even though I'd love to meet everyone! 

I'm in Bancroft, Ontario so EVERYWHERE is a drive for us!:doh::doh:


----------



## mm03gn

Alright - I highly doubt that we'd be able to get a date that works for EVERYONE...so I think if we stick to July 5th, at Bronte Creek Provincial Park, we would have a pretty good turn out...and it would be early enough in the Summer to have a second meet a bit later on, in a different location...catering to those who unfortunately can't do July 5th. 

I will be in contact with the park (right up the street from me...next time I promise, I'll have to drive some distance ) and I will see what they can do for us as far as getting tables and such for some sort of "pot-luck" lunch or something of the sort... They are usually more than happy to help with events such as this one...now explaining we have 20-30 dogs in attendance, they might want us to stick to the "leash free" area...but maybe we can get some picnic tables in there. For numbers purposes, please PM me if you are FOR SURE available, MIGHT BE available, or CAN'T make that date...and I will keep an updated list going in this thread!


----------



## sabby

Isn't that the Canada day long w\e ?
Sort of screwy however with the 1st falling on a wednesday..


----------



## mm03gn

Yes it is that weekend...not really a long weekend though, thanks to that pesky Wednesday!!


----------



## Gwen

sabby said:


> Isn't that the Canada day long w\e ?
> Sort of screwy however with the 1st falling on a wednesday..


Yes, it is the long weekend for most people but I have Wednesday, July 1st off Kind of sucks when DH has a long weekend!


----------



## fameb

Were just at the border of Thornhill as well, so driving up there would not be a problem at all.

Unfortunatly our Honeymoon is on the 4th and were not back until the 11th. So we can't make it for the 5th. I hope there will be another summer meet up.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Oh gosh... I had it in my head that we were getting together on June 5th lol!!! :doh: But once you guys started mentioning the long weekend it finally dawned on me that we're talking a month out.


----------



## mm03gn

Lego&Jacub said:


> Oh gosh... I had it in my head that we were getting together on June 5th lol!!! :doh: But once you guys started mentioning the long weekend it finally dawned on me that we're talking a month out.



Does this mean you might be able to join us?? :crossfing


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I'm still hopeful... we'll have to see how it falls :crossfing


----------



## Mad's Mom

July 5th should work for me, I'll PM you when I know for sure. Mad and I really want to come, so I'm sure I'll make it happen.


----------



## goldengirls28

What time are you thinking of gathering everyone? And you'll have to let us know what else you want us to bring! I've seen so many other meetings on here, and I've always wanted to go! I think I might leave Daisy at home though...my little 8lbs PomChi! 
And i don't mind Keira playing with goldens, the first and last visit to a dog park ended in my dog being attacked! Golden play dates may be her only experience with strange dogs other than family dogs!
The date is in my blackberry!


----------



## mm03gn

Well I contacted the park, and there is a fee of $15/car for a day pass - but that will be the only charge associated with this... We'll be going to the larger of the "leash free zones" because that one has picnic tables and such inside the entrance...so we could bring some snacks/drinks/finger foods to refuel before our walk! The leash free zone is really big and there is forest area and such...I was thinking to meet around 11...that way we aren't there for the entire hottest part of the afternoon  There is water pumps nearby the lady said, for us to keep the dogs well hydrated. We should probably all bring some big bowls... 

Let me know how that sounds to everyone, and if you have any other ideas!


----------



## Joe

I live in Richmond Hill, Ontario and I'd love to come to Bronte park (it should be only 40-60 minute drive), *but* from 2.July till 13.July, I'd be in Alberta for a hiking trip. 
If this gets rescheduled by any chance, please keep me posted.


----------



## mm03gn

Joe said:


> I live in Richmond Hill, Ontario and I'd love to come to Bronte park (it should be only 40-60 minute drive), *but* from 2.July till 13.July, I'd be in Alberta for a hiking trip.
> If this gets rescheduled by any chance, please keep me posted.


Oh my goodness...the MAN himself wants to come to my meetup  
I would be willing to reschedule, for sure...if there is another Sunday later in July that works for everyone else...Speak up everyone! My July is wide open as of right now...


----------



## goldengirls28

My July is wide open! Any Sunday is good for us! July 19 or 26th are the 2 Sundays left in july. I have a wedding Aug 16th, that's the only sunday this summer that is booked for us! So please don't make it that day!!! lol


----------



## fameb

Later in July is perfect for us and Yogi...Anytime after July 11th were free.


----------



## esSJay

My only other free date in July is the 26th, and it would be a big maybe for me. What about if we kept July 5th and then had another in early - mid-August?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'll be at the Central Ontario meet since 1. that's where the GRF meet has been the past 3 years, and 2. it's my hometown LOL


Looks like it might be just me n' you Gwen! and Jen of course (Cooper's mom!) and hopefully someone can get ahold of mojosmum so she can see her big ol' fatty Tucker haha.


----------



## sabby

Avoiding a long weekend is a bonus.
I should be able to make the alternate date


----------



## mm03gn

Ok well I'm going to have to make a judgement call here - I am going to opt to change the date to Sunday, July 26th. Sorry esSJay - I'm hoping this date can pull through for you! I agree that it would probably be best to avoid that long weekend.

Please everyone, let me know if you will be able to make it that day!


----------



## dogluver04

The 26th could be a possibilty.. Ill have to wait and see though. I am going away the august long weekend and had to book that off work so I dont know if Ill be able to get the sunday before off. But I can always give my shift away, everyone is always looking for hours! Weekends are just no good for me in general so ill have to give up one sunday.. lol


----------



## goldengirls28

we'll be there! it's in the blackberry!


----------



## New Golden Mom

Yup we can make July 26th...Rufus (and we) will be there!


----------



## mm03gn

Well I'm super excited! I will finalize the details closer to the date - all we need to worry about right now is keeping that date free!

I'm definitely going to bring a tripod and my camera to see if we can get a decent group shot!


----------



## Mad's Mom

July 26th works for me, and Mad is pretty flexible so count us in.

Thanks for organizing this Melissa, and if I can do anything to help between now and then let me know.


----------



## goldengirls28

lol get a group shot! That is funny! I can help with that, but not sure how that will go! 

So what's the total count now on how many people plan to be there?


----------



## Joe

July 26th works for me as well, count me in, I'll be there. It's only 1 hour drive for me.


----------



## Joe

Bronte Park has it's own website:
http://www.ontarioparks.com/English/bron.html

For more informartion:
Visit the Friends of Bronte Creek web site.

How to get there:
http://www.brontecreek.org/driving-directions-to-bronte-creek-provincial-park.htm

Google Map:
http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sour...-79.758446&spn=0.010086,0.027809&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That's quite the drive for me...I'll see what I can do though. Tucker's fine in cars but I've never really had him in the car THAT long. (thats probably almost a 3 hour drive)


----------



## Lady Di

Okay now I'm sad. I'm originally from Oakville but now live in South Carolina and under normal circumstances I would probably be visiting my Mom in Oakville sometime in July. I've had some health issues and just went back to work so there's no way I can ask for any time off. Hope you have a great time,


----------



## mm03gn

Just to add to Joe's informative post - There are 2 "Leash Free Zones" - we will be meeting at the larger of the two. You have to enter the park from Upper Middle Road, as opposed to Burloak Drive, to get to the larger dog park...

ETA: I just checked the google map Joe posted - it is the "B" location that we want


----------



## esSJay

Turns out that the 26th should now actually be better for us, and I had just remembered something we had to do on the weekend of the 5th! 

The group shot will be interesting, and I hope that it turns out.

Ok where's Molson... I'm going to go start teaching him "Stay"!


----------



## mm03gn

Alright, I'm an organizer by nature...So I just have to do this... I want to get a list compiled of everyone going (including all dogs names) ...as I plan on making "name-tag" bandanas for the dogs - whether or not they'll wear them, I don't really care...but it might be a nice souvenier of the day  

I've talked to my mom, and will get her dining tent set up in the leash free zone and put a picnic table in there...so we're not just out exposed to the elements all day. I was thinking everyone could bring something from the following list:
-Coolers & Ice
-Assorted Pop, Juice, Bottled Water
-3-4 LARGE water bowls for pups
-Chips/Pretzels
-Sandwiches (a couple of people can bring these)
-Lawn chairs
-Fruit Salad
-Paper Plates, Plastic Forks
-Potato Salad
- any other ideas are welcome, as we want to make the day comfortable for both pups and people... standing in the July sun for hours on end can take it's toll!

Attendees: (Please let me know if you want to be added to this list - and spread the word to any other S.Ontario members you know...)

Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
Steph (esSJay) with Molson
Dave (Sabby) with Cash
Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
Joe with Kia and Lila
_________ (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar

**Let me know if I've missed any dogs...I did the best I could creeping profiles**

PS - Yes, I know I'm a nerd!


----------



## asiacat

you can include us on the list...we will bring maddison and chance...


----------



## dogluver04

Id like to say Yes I am coming for now, unless somehow I cant get it off work. But count me in with Chloe and Cedar


----------



## goldengirls28

I'll only be bringing Keira, Daisy is a little small and probably wouldn't fit in lmao! 
I'll be happy to bring some of the stuff on the list! I am so excited about this! And you are not a nerd! it's so great that you're organizing this!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Mad's mom, is also known as Cindy, although Mad doesn't really think I need any identity besides being her mom!

Willing to bring anthing on the list, or I can bring some fruit, which might be good on a hot day? I have a couple of coolers I can fill with ice and throw in the car. Just let me know.

Also, I am a morning person and not far away, so I would be more than happy to come and help you set up.

Thanks Melissa, I admire organized people!!!!


----------



## goldengirls28

I'm a morning person too! I have no choice, because once 7:00am hits, the dogs are bugging us to get up and enjoy the day! Weekend sleep in is not an option for our 2! 
So if you need me to help set up, we'd be happy to as well!


----------



## mm03gn

Thanks for the offer guys! I'll just keep adding to the list and we can figure out exactly who will bring what a little closer to the date...I need to call the park to make sure they don't have a problem with me setting up a tent in that area, although I really can't see them minding... Set up should be a breeze, but if you want to come early, I'll probably aim to get there for 10, with the official "meet time" being 11... I don't want to make it too early as there are some people who have to drive some distance... We'll see closer to the date what the forecast is like, and if it's supposed to rain, we might have to enlist a few more dining tents...but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it!


----------



## Joe

Can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## fameb

Ok me, my then to be wife, and our pup Yogi will definately be there. Mark as down as either bringing plates and eating utensils or Juice and Soft Drinks, or both.


----------



## mm03gn

** For some reason, it won't let me edit my posts in this thread??...I've copied the "List Post" in order to add to it!**

Alright, I'm an organizer by nature...So I just have to do this... I want to get a list compiled of everyone going (including all dogs names) ...as I plan on making "name-tag" bandanas for the dogs - whether or not they'll wear them, I don't really care...but it might be a nice souvenier of the day  

I've talked to my mom, and will get her dining tent set up in the leash free zone and put a picnic table in there...so we're not just out exposed to the elements all day. I was thinking everyone could bring something from the following list:
-Coolers & Ice
-Assorted Pop, Juice, Bottled Water
-3-4 LARGE water bowls for pups
-Chips/Pretzels
-Sandwiches (a couple of people can bring these)
-Lawn chairs
-Fruit Salad
-Paper Plates, Plastic Forks
-Potato Salad
- any other ideas are welcome, as we want to make the day comfortable for both pups and people... standing in the July sun for hours on end can take it's toll!

Attendees: (Please let me know if you want to be added to this list - and spread the word to any other S.Ontario members you know...)

Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
Steph (esSJay) with Molson
Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
Joe with Kia and Lila
_________ (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
__________(fameb) with Yogi
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker

**Let me know if I've missed any dogs...I did the best I could creeping profiles**

PS - Yes, I know I'm a nerd!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Put me down as a most likely lol. I'm poor and struggling to pay bills so might not have a car anymore by then but I'll do my bestest.


----------



## sabby

My neighbour is a GR owner but not a member of this forum.
I asked him to join us but he is not sure at this time. 
Hopefully you guys are cool with this?
If he commits I will let you know. My thinking was the more the merrier
His 5 yr GR is named "Cruise" and is Cash's Half bother.

Hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## mm03gn

Of course! The more the merrier! I have a friend with a GR who is also a non forum member, and she might bring her golden boy, Magic. EVERYONE is welcome!


----------



## goldengirls28

I let a girl from highschool know as well! This is going to be a blast!


----------



## fameb

Oh lol, I never introduced myself.

I'm Allen, my wife is Sari, and our dog is 7 months old. His name is Yogi. By then he'll be 9 months old.


----------



## mm03gn

I can't edit a post I did yesterday apparantly...

I will just update "our list" this way  



mm03gn said:


> Alright, I'm an organizer by nature...So I just have to do this... I want to get a list compiled of everyone going (including all dogs names) ...as I plan on making "name-tag" bandanas for the dogs - whether or not they'll wear them, I don't really care...but it might be a nice souvenier of the day
> 
> I've talked to my mom, and will get her dining tent set up in the leash free zone and put a picnic table in there...so we're not just out exposed to the elements all day. I was thinking everyone could bring something from the following list:
> -Coolers & Ice
> -Assorted Pop, Juice, Bottled Water
> -3-4 LARGE water bowls for pups
> -Chips/Pretzels
> -Sandwiches (a couple of people can bring these)
> -Lawn chairs
> -Fruit Salad
> -Paper Plates, Plastic Forks
> -Potato Salad
> - any other ideas are welcome, as we want to make the day comfortable for both pups and people... standing in the July sun for hours on end can take it's toll!
> 
> Attendees: (Please let me know if you want to be added to this list - and spread the word to any other S.Ontario members you know...)
> 
> Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
> Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
> Steph (esSJay) with Molson
> Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
> Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
> Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
> Joe with Kia and Lila
> _________ (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
> Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
> Allen (fameb) with Yogi
> Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
> Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker
> 
> **Let me know if I've missed any dogs...I did the best I could creeping profiles**
> 
> PS - Yes, I know I'm a nerd!


----------



## Tuckman

Hello I havent been on in a LONG time .....
I live up on the Stoney Creek mountain
Yes I would go...... or you could come up here at anytime,I have a big backyard or there is a trail with LOTS of water 5 mins from my house
I'm not on the Site to much now......any infor or question send me a email @
[email protected]
Mike


----------



## dewy

*New Golden Mom......again.*

Had to have another Golden I lost my Chloe last October at 10.5 and although I have a wonderful Havanese who can hike, and is loving and entertaining it wasn't a home without a Golden in it. 
Noah came from Midland and is adorable (good thing he's cute he's a handful), he's now 12 weeks old. So as soon as is has received his second set of vaccintions (next week) we are free to romp, so count me in.


----------



## monomer

Welcome to the forum Dewy... Noah sounds like the beginning of a great new adventure for you. It should be a wonderful relationship. You can also introduce yourself and your new pup in the introduction section of the forum and be greeted by a bigger welcoming committee.


----------



## mm03gn

That is excellent that you will be joining us - I will add you to the list! Whereabouts do you live? I'm so excited there will be a puppy there...my girls are going to get so jealous


----------



## mm03gn

Current List:

Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
Steph (esSJay) with Molson
Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
Joe with Kia and Lila
_________ (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
Allen (fameb) with Yogi
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker
_______(Dewy) with Noah
Lisa (Molly&Me) with Molly
Sandra (Lego&Jacub) - and Hubby, Geddy & Sawyer
Mike (Tuckman) with Tucker


----------



## TwoGoldens

Gosh, this sounds like so much fun. I'd love to be there with Shiloh & Spirit---but I work all weekends at the campground we stay at down near Windsor. Sure would be great if there were any campers out there who wanted to get together in a campground !! 
Hope you all have a great meet-up----and post lots of pictures


----------



## Molly&Me

I haven't had much a chance to pop into the forum much lately and am so glad I did today. I think this is a great idea. Please count me and my family in and of course Molly.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Don't forget about us... we can be considered highly possible... as we usually plan our weekends around events like this :

Sandra (Lego&Jacub) - and Hubby, Geddy & Sawyer


----------



## Tuckman

mm03gn said:


> Current List:
> 
> Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
> Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
> Steph (esSJay) with Molson
> Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
> Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
> Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
> Joe with Kia and Lila
> _________ (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
> Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
> Allen (fameb) with Yogi
> Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
> Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker
> _______(Dewy) with Noah
> Lisa (Molly&Me) with Molly
> Sandra (Lego&Jacub) - and Hubby, Geddy & Sawyer


 

I said I'II go with Tucker..... but I guess not...not on the list
O well


----------



## mm03gn

haha trust me it wasn't a purposeful slight - there are lots of people being added to the list, sorry if i missed you! You're on the list now...


----------



## mm03gn

Current List:

Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
Steph (esSJay) with Molson
Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
Joe with Kia and Lila
Andrea (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
Allen (fameb) with Yogi
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker
_______(Dewy) with Noah
Lisa (Molly&Me) with Molly
Sandra (Lego&Jacub) - and Hubby, Geddy & Sawyer
Mike (Tuckman) with Tucker
Kristen (z24pride) with Boone & Friend


----------



## asiacat

my hubby and three kids will be with me as well they are 13, 11 and 8 so not little LOL...i am andrea by the way.


----------



## mm03gn

Since my list only includes the forum member and dogs - and I'm ASSUMING that most people will bring their spouses and/or kids - I think it would be a good idea to have everyone bring enough sandwiches/drinks/lawnchairs for themselves and their family, and then we can delegate other stuff to people closer to the date (ie - chips, potato salad, general snacks) ...as I think there will be a LOT of people, and we want to make sure everyone gets lunch


----------



## esSJay

I am so impressed by the said turnout so far! I'm really excited to see so many gorgeous pups in person.

Melissa, I think it's a great idea to have everyone bring their own 'main course' and bevvies and every family can throw in a side item to be determined as it gets closer.


----------



## goldengirls28

lol i just noticed you (mm03gn) have a count down till the meet..that's so funny! I'm so excited.


----------



## RummysMum

Is it in on the 26th of July in Bronte Park? If so, I'll check with my husband and see about us going. If it's a good day for me and my husband isn't working that day, our family would enjoy going. We have two girls, ages 3 and 11 that would love it just as much as Rummy would.


----------



## goldengirls28

Yes it's July 26th! & Yes it's at Bronte Park! Looks like there's going to be a huge turn out! 
Details on what to bring and time to meet I'm sure will come as we get closer!
Can't wait to see everyone there!


----------



## Joe

Guyes, I am really looking forward to see all of you and your dogs. It looks like this is going to be huge meet-up.


----------



## RummysMum

Perfect, Bronte Park is a great location. I hope everything plays out so that our family can attend. It sure does look like it's going to be a large meet-up. Goldens love other Goldens, the dogs will just have a blast. 

What are the food arrangements if any?


----------



## sabby

RummysMum

What are you feeding us?
What ever you decide I am sure it will be great :appl:

kidding aside I think when we get a little closer we will have a 
better idea of who is actually going to make it.
perhaps them we can all chip in.


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds

I'm not working so we're in! Just think! In less than one month's time you will all have the opportunity to meet the most respected member in this forum's history!!!


----------



## Goldilocks

September 13 will be the annual Golden Retriever Rescue Picnic at SuperdogCentral in Bowmanville. Mark your calendars for this too! Prizes, lunch, silent auction all proceeds go to the Canadian Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## dogluver04

I cant believe how many people live in Ontario on here.. lol I never knew! Sounds like its going to be a great turnout! I think its a great idea to whoever suggested everyone brings there own main course and bevvies . I think its less hassle that way. I think it will be a good day!


----------



## New Golden Mom

Wow...it looks like this event is going to be awesome! I hope we get a good report from the vet in a couple of weeks and we're not facing ACL surgery...we really want to come!


----------



## mm03gn

Current List:

Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
Steph (esSJay) with Molson
Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
Joe with Kia and Lila
Andrea (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
Allen (fameb) with Yogi
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker
_______(Dewy) with Noah
Lisa (Molly&Me) with Molly
Sandra (Lego&Jacub) - and Hubby, Geddy & Sawyer
Mike (Tuckman) with Tucker
Kristen (z24pride) with Boone & Friend 
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
______(RummysMum) with Rummy


----------



## mm03gn

It looks like it's going to be an AMAZING turnout!! Just a thought...Those of you in the States who would like to attend - you should Google the park, and see if the drive isn't too much...the Park is a campground as well, so if you wanted to take a weekend for a mini-vacation up to Canada, I would be more than happy to help you make arrangements


----------



## shortcake23

I would have loved to join you guys, but I'm getting married on July 25th... oh well... next time?


----------



## dogluver04

Wow it looks like a lot of Chloe's are going.. lol That's gonna be confusing.. lol Call your dog and get 3.. 

It looks like a great turn out though.. I think I counted around 26 dogs..


----------



## esSJay

Make it 27 dogs, I'm going to bring my parents' golden, 'Skoker' if he's home yet from the cottage!

And I'm working on dragging my friend out with her golden retriever/golden lab mix named Layla but I won't know until a week or 2 before.

I can't even picture Molson's reaction to 26 other goldens... he goes INSANE when he just sees Skoker!


----------



## dewy

I would love to attend but Noah will only be 5 months at that point and my vet warned me about roughhousing with bigger dogs for the first 9-12 months and it would be cruel for him to be leashed but it is tempting.

Noah's mom


----------



## sabby

dewy

I have my reservations as well as our pup won't even be 5 months either.
However I have a lot of confidence in our fellow members dog handling skills and to have consideration for us puppy owners.
I do not see there being a 27 dog fur ball frenzy going on.
I am looking forward to attending this event.


----------



## dogluver04

I dont see a problem bringing a 5 month old pup.. I was taking Cedar to the dog park right after she got all her shots at around 4-5months.. Pups need to be socialized and I think it would be great for him to meet a bunch of other dogs..Im sure he wont be the only one on leash at times.. and I dont think anyone would let the bigger dogs play too rough with a pup!


----------



## timberwolf

Timber has been playing with 2 goldens since his second sets of shots.
Blossom is 5 months older than Timber, Duncan is 5 months older than Blossom.
They all get along great. The older ones seem to know that these little guys are pups and treat them as such. Duncan, who is 85 lbs, is amazing with Timber. Right from day 1 he has been so gentle with him. They just know.


----------



## esSJay

Molson is 5 months as well and I don't plan on leashing him unless circumstances deem necessary. He plays with a hyper 2 yr golden all the time and Skoker knows to play easy with him. I'm sure that most if not all of the owners going will be responsible with their own dog to make sure that all of the other dogs are safe.


----------



## esSJay

I'm happy that there will be a couple of other 5-month olds there to see how they compare in size!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

IMO... it's the adult goldens who should worry, as they are usually very careful with puppies, and the puppies take full advantage of that!


----------



## mm03gn

Lego&Jacub said:


> IMO... it's the adult goldens who should worry, as they are usually very careful with puppies, and the puppies take full advantage of that!


Haha SO true! Bailey loves playing with puppies (at 20 months - I guess she's still got some puppy in her ) ...Burg on the other hand will probably avoid the puppies, and will instead harass people to give her attention. She's going to be so happy to come across so many people who WILL give it to her


----------



## dewy

Noah is out for walks now everyday and has a 18 month old Havanese brother. He also for now is attending his brothers (the Havanese) small dog play group (25 pounds and under) so he is used to other dogs.
We will attend, you're right I shouldn't worry about Goldens being gentle with him I should worry about him not eating the food that will need to be nailed down.


----------



## mm03gn

Glad you will be able to make it!! I wouldn't worry at all about Noah being too young...he will have a GREAT time


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I might consider bringing Bailey, will have to see if that is a cottage weekend or not, and where Bronte park is! We're in Bowmanville!


----------



## Gwen

I'm going to stick my nose out & say "We'll do our best to be there". It is a bit of a drive - 4 hours but, hey, I do it for dog shows/trials & it would be great to meet so many of you. It would also appear that the Central Ontario meet scheduled for this coming weekend @ the Kawartha Dog Show is not happening.

So, BIGDAWG & Gwen can be added (& I'll tell BIGDAWG we're going!)


----------



## mm03gn

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I might consider bringing Bailey, will have to see if that is a cottage weekend or not, and where Bronte park is! We're in Bowmanville!


It's about a 1hr20min drive for you (according to Google map!)

Hope you can make it!


----------



## mm03gn

Current List:

Melissa (mm03gn) with Bailey and Burgundy
Jennifer (goldengirls28) with Keira
Steph (esSJay) with Molson
Dave (Sabby) & Friend with Cash and Cruise
Linda (New Golden Mom) with Rufus
Cindy (Mad's Mom) with Maddie
Joe with Kia and Lila
Andrea (asiacat) with Maddison and Chance
Trish (dogluver04) with Chloe and Cedar
Allen (fameb) with Yogi
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
Michelle (GoldenLover84) with Tucker
_______(Dewy) with Noah
Lisa (Molly&Me) with Molly
Sandra (Lego&Jacub) - and Hubby, Geddy & Sawyer
Mike (Tuckman) with Tucker
Kristen (z24pride) with Boone & Friend 
Lori (chloe920) with Chloe
______(RummysMum) with Rummy
Gwen and BIGDAWG with Nyg and Razz


----------



## esSJay

Why does it have to be soooo farrrr awayyy!? (date-wise, not distance) I can't wait to meet everyone and the dogs too.

I took Molson to the dog park last Saturday and he LOVVVVVVVVED all of the goldens there, he was almost exclusively playing with only the goldens  I think he is 'breed-ist'. I'm not sure if that's a word but I'm using it!


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> Why does it have to be soooo farrrr awayyy!? (date-wise, not distance) I can't wait to meet everyone and the dogs too.
> 
> I took Molson to the dog park last Saturday and he LOVVVVVVVVED all of the goldens there, he was almost exclusively playing with only the goldens  I think he is 'breed-ist'. I'm not sure if that's a word but I'm using it!


I know I am so excited to see so many goldens together!! Bailey is going to lose her SH*T!! I really want to make bandanas for all of the pups with the date, and their names on them...I have all of the stamps/craft supplies I need...but I need to figure out what I should do as far as fabric? I don't necessarily want to buy white bandanas - too much $$ - I was thinking of going to Fabricland and getting a whole bunch of white fabric - the question is...what kind would you guys recommend? I don't have a surger - so is there any fabric that won't fray when cut?


----------



## dogluver04

*Its not too far!*



ILoveMyGolden said:


> I might consider bringing Bailey, will have to see if that is a cottage weekend or not, and where Bronte park is! We're in Bowmanville!


I live in Ajax. I drive through Burlington often cause my family all lives in Hamilton so I go to visit! Burlington isnt too far.. Melissa is right, its about 1 hr 20 min from Bowmanville, which really isnt that far. But maybe Im just used to the drive by now! lol


----------



## goldengirls28

lol that would be so cute if all the dogs had something to remember the day! I think us humans need some kind of name tags so we can put a face to the name! lol

I'm really looking forward to this! Count down is on!


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> I was thinking of going to Fabricland and getting a whole bunch of white fabric - the question is...what kind would you guys recommend? I don't have a surger - so is there any fabric that won't fray when cut?


Your idea is fantastic! I would love to help out with this but I'm so tied up the next few weeks and wouldn't have the time  The only thing that comes to mind is some sort of nylon, but that gets pretty expensive... I'm sure if you just went with a cotton broadcloth and cut it on the diagonal it would hold up pretty well, or put a zig-zag stitch around some of the edges maybe?


----------



## PB&J

Hi there!
I just wanted to say that I love your idea and wish we could come, but unfortunately we have family commitments that weekend! I can't wait to see the pictures though!!


----------



## fameb

Just got back from the honeymoon.

I swear me and the wife must have mentioned the golden meet up everyday there. That's how excited we are lol.

btw Yogi is 8 months old. So add another puppy/puppyish dog.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I haven't been to this thread in a bit, so just wanted to see who's all coming now, and thank you again for organizing this Melissa. I'm really looking forward to this as I'm sure Mad would be if she knew about it!


----------



## esSJay

Just found out that I might be sent to Dubai for 2 weeks on business and I might be leaving this week  I should be really excited to go to Dubai but honestly I'm prettty upset that if I do go I'm going to be be missing the meetup!  Will keep you posted!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Melissa... can you re-post the specifics again. The when, the where, how much, etc. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## mm03gn

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=60962

Details are in this new thread I started! I didn't want to post it all here again, as it would just get lost


----------



## dogluver04

esSJay said:


> Just found out that I might be sent to Dubai for 2 weeks on business and I might be leaving this week  I should be really excited to go to Dubai but honestly I'm prettty upset that if I do go I'm going to be be missing the meetup!  Will keep you posted!


oh no.. that sucks.. I heard Dubai is gorgeous though. And if we could afford to go there I would so take my fiance cause he wants to go there some day!

I was really hoping to meet another "In The Pink" pup. I hope your trip gets pushed back a bit somehow.. lol

what kinda work do you do anyways that they are sending you to dubai


----------



## esSJay

dogluver04 said:


> oh no.. that sucks.. I heard Dubai is gorgeous though. And if we could afford to go there I would so take my fiance cause he wants to go there some day!
> 
> I was really hoping to meet another "In The Pink" pup. I hope your trip gets pushed back a bit somehow.. lol
> 
> what kinda work do you do anyways that they are sending you to dubai


I work for an engineering company as an airport planner/analyst, so we are working on designing and building a couple of new terminals in the Middle East, one of them being in Dubai! It's a pretty interesting job, I like it!

It would be amazing to go but I'm a little nervous as it's for 2 weeks, I wouldn't know anybody there and I get lonely easily.  But how could I pass on a free trip there!? lol It's still about 50/50 now, and I'm hoping that it gets pushed back until the 27th  :crossfing paws crossed!

I definitely want to meet another in the pink pup too! I heard from Sandra yesterday who said they redid their website and Molson is on the front page, however I went to check it out and it said 'site not found'.  I'm going to keep trying!


----------



## goldengirls28

I can't believe it's next weekend already! 1 week today! Did we decide on a time that everyone is meeting? Any last min details we should know about??


----------



## mm03gn

I put all of the details together in this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=60962

any questions, let me know!


----------

